# Traveling with new heggie



## Andy_Leigh (Sep 26, 2008)

I will be getting my first hedge hog soon. The litter that it will be in should be ready to leave mommy around the 20th of December. I like in Oklahoma and the breeder lives a bit north of Dallas Texas..... It wouldn't be a problem of me to make a day trip of picking my new heggie up.... but then I will be going a bit east on Abilene TX to visit family for Christmas. 
Here is my question. 
Would it be better for me to get the hedgehog and come home, then bring it with me on the trip? Or, seeing that Dallas can be on the way, should I pick up my new friend, then continue on to my family's place?? 

Which trip type would put less stress on the hedgehog??


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

It should be fine to pick up baby and then go visit relatives. I have had many buyers do that since they drive a long distance to pick up. Be sure to get a hard sided cat carrier to transport in. I would also have an old t-shirt ( no loose strings) that you have worn for baby to have in the carrier and cage. Be sure you have a good secure cage for baby to be in while at relatives house.


----------



## Andy_Leigh (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, I have a hard sided cat carrier that I will be using and for right now his cage will be an aquarium that I will be taking with me.... So hopefully I won't have any problems


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

I would think you could go on and visit your relatives. Plus that way obviouly saves gas. lol


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

I picked mine up on a trip to see the family. It was a 6 hour drive, and I waited until the day we were coming home to pick him up so he could just get home and get settled in. If you're worried about stressing him out, maybe you could arrange to swing by and pick him up on the day you're coming home, like I did with mine. However, if you can take the cage for him to settle into at your family's house and then take it back home when you're going back, I don't see how there would be a problem since he can settle into the cage he'll be calling home. Just don't move the cage around to too many different places right off the bat once you get back; I hear some hedgies don't like being moved around much anyway and a complete house switch then room-shuffle every other day might be a little upsetting. 
Good luck getting him! I hope everything works out smoothly.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I would suggest you go and buy a 106 qt sterilite or larger to use a cage for travel. They are not that expensive and make great cages. An aquarium is very heavy.


----------



## Andy_Leigh (Sep 26, 2008)

Hedgiepets said:


> I would suggest you go and buy a 106 qt sterilite or larger to use a cage for travel. They are not that expensive and make great cages. An aquarium is very heavy.


I defiantly know its heavy, I just moved here and had to carry it  But, since it will be my hedgehog's new home, I figured that it would be better for him to get used to it instead of moving him from cage to cage to cage to cage... It might be ok... I just think it would be less stress on the little one.


----------

